# Martin Sojka's Birthday is today



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Today is Martin's birthday.

Martin started this great web site many years ago. And his baby has grown big and strong.

We thank you for all your hard work and Happy Birthday to you.

Karson


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

This is the BEST forum I have ever been on, as the user friendly features and the "real time" response to postings that even tell you when someone has posted a reply are incredible! Where else can you meet wood workers or others of the same interests from all walks of life, expertise and knowledge and sit in the comfort of your own chair? (Wearing PJ's and fuzzy slippers at that??)

Martin has always been accommodating to any requests that were feasible and this forum proves that he is also ONE SMART DUDE! I wish I could have him build me a website!

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MARTIN!


----------



## Tomoose (Mar 1, 2009)

Happy Birthday, Martin!


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Happy Birthday Martin


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Martin ,I hope all is well with you.


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Happy Birthday, Martin. Thanks for the great site.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder, Karson-

Happy B-day, Martin!!


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

happy birthday martin, hope life on the outside is good, maybe your finally learning woodworking and are getting ready to post a big fat woodworking piece…LOL…THANKS FOR ALL YOU DID.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

happy happy ! woot !


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Martin.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday Martin!

Hope all is well with you and your good wife.


----------



## 2 (Feb 26, 2006)

What a surprise  Thank you all!


----------



## woodchuckerNJ (Dec 4, 2013)

Happy birthday, and thanks for creating lumber jocks.


----------



## longgone (May 5, 2009)

where is the cake? You need a birthday cake


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

On ya Martin. Enjoy your birthday and many thanks for creating a great community


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Martin, We are eternally grateful for the great site you created Thanks and have a great Birthday.


----------



## jim1953 (Nov 18, 2007)

Happy Birthday Martin


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Happy Birthday and Thanks Martin - you created a great site, we are missing your vision.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

Happy B day!


----------



## Dick33 (Jan 2, 2013)

Happy Birthday Martin!!!


----------



## kiefer (Feb 5, 2011)

Happy BIRTHDAY MARTIN and good luck with your new website ,I will be looking in .


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

Happy birthday martin! May this be the best year of your life (so far that is)...

Matt


----------



## splinter164 (Jan 31, 2013)

Belated Happy Birthday. Thanks for starting this site. It's great and I learn so much from all the passionate member interaction.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I know I'm late, but, I'll add a Happy Birthday wish to Martin. With many thanks of creating this gr8 Lumberjock community. May you have many more birthdays in your future.


----------

